# Nearing The End For A Wonderful Bird ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have changed my avatar this evening to be an image of Fluffy, a very elderly and now very fragile Sebastopol goose. Here's a full view of the avatar:










Fluffy lived at the West Street Basin in Garden Grove for many, many years .. perhaps as many as 15-20. She became arthritic and also had a nasty case of bumblefoot and was removed from there a year or so ago and brought to me. Fluffy stayed with me until her bumblefoot was resolved and she was feeling a bit better. She then went to live with Bart for awhile, but the bumblefoot came back with a vengeance, and I brought her back home with me when I found out about the problem.

Fluffy is just the sweetest and most beautiful of geese. She has steadily been declining over the past weeks, and I fear that tonight may be her last. While I am hoping for her to rally at least one last time, I just don't think she has it in her and sense that she is ready to move on across the Rainbow Bridge. If she passes tonight when I am not there with her, I hope it will be a peaceful and easy passing. I will be hoping for a pleasant surprise in the morning, but somehow I don't think I will be getting one.

Here's to an incredibly beautiful old girl, an incredibly sweet old girl, and an amazing old girl to have survived the West Street Basin for all the years that she did.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely girl, Terry! I do wish her the best! While she has certainly lived a long life, I know that losing her is going to be sooooo hard!

My warm thoughts and hugs are with you both!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm so sorry to read about Fluffy's failing health What a terrible thing and heartache for you. I wish her well and hope that you won't be posting something sad tomorrow

Best of luck and keep positive about her!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry, what a special gal Fluffy must be! What a trooper and what a survivor! I'm so sorry to hear that it sounds like she is nearing the end of such a long life....but, she sounds like she deserves a peaceful rest.

I hope that she will be able to pull through one more time....it sounds like she is very special to you.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

God bless you for taking such good care of this very special/incredible/beautiful and old girl. I hope her remaining time with you is peaceful and special. She sounds like one in a million. I am glad you had the privilege of being with her, as she had the privilege to be in your kind and loving care.

Sending you both a big hug during these last hours, days....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Fluffy is still with us this morning. She doesn't appear to be feeling much better but not any worse either. We'll see how it goes today.

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Good news!  Hopefully she'll hang in there. I know she's in all of our thoughts and prayers. What a beautiful girl... Spoil her absolutely rotten with all the love and TLC you possibly can.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry that you have to go through such a hard time. It's not a good feeling, waiting for what you know is going to happen any day, and then being glad she's still there the next morning and also worried because it means another day of wondering if tonight is the night Thank you for taking such good care of her and letting her live her life to the fullest, and I hope when she does go to the Rainbow Bridge, it is an easy passing for you both. You're both in my thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Best wishes for Fluffy*

I have a friend that lives with a Canadian Goose - swears she is the best housemate he has ever had, they been together better than 10 years now. Hope Fluffy has a peaceful trip - she deserves the best and couldn't be in better hands IMO.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tis now about 3:30 PDT on Monday. Fluffy has done nothing but sleep all day long so far. She has no interest in eating and drinking, so I know it won't be long now. I'm not going to put her through the stress of being force fed fluids or being subjected to sub-q or IV fluids either. Some may disagree with this, but I truly don't think she could or would withstand the stress of it, and I would rather let her go her own way in her own time. She is sleeping comfortably, so I don't think she is in any discomfort right now. If things take a bad turn and it looks like she is suffering, then we will make that last trip to the vet. I hope it doesn't have to end that way as I know she would be terrified by having to be transported to the vet and undergoing euthansia in his office.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Terri,

My thoughts go out to you. It does sound like Fluffy is perhaps coming to the end of her life, but she sounds peaceful and yes I'm with you just to let nature take its course mercifully - its never easy going to the vets and I have always hoped with my pets when nearing the ends of their lives that they slip away in their sleep - it doesn't often happen like that but I pray for Fluffy that this will be the case. A trip to the vets is always traumatic in these circumstances.

I am sorry that you may lose her soon, but at least she had a good life - better than a lot of geese in the world and you must take comfort in that. 

Take care

Tania x


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sad it must be for you.
As Tania stated, she had a long life and better than many poor other birds.
I pray she won't suffer and goes in her sleep.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Fluffy.


Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, my prayers are that Fluffy will just continue to sleep and when it is time will pass over to that better place.

You are absolutely doing the right thing if she is comfortable and not suffering.

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, my prayers are that Fluffy will just continue to sleep and when it is time will pass over to that better place.



*My thoughts (& prayers) exactly... *


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Tis now about 3:30 PDT on Monday. Fluffy has done nothing but sleep all day long so far. She has no interest in eating and drinking, so I know it won't be long now. I'm not going to put her through the stress of being force fed fluids or being subjected to sub-q or IV fluids either. Some may disagree with this, but I truly don't think she could or would withstand the stress of it, and I would rather let her go her own way in her own time. She is sleeping comfortably, so I don't think she is in any discomfort right now. If things take a bad turn and it looks like she is suffering, then we will make that last trip to the vet. I hope it doesn't have to end that way as I know she would be terrified by having to be transported to the vet and undergoing euthansia in his office.
> 
> Terry


I completely agree. There's no need to prolong it if she is ready to go. She has had a very long and happy life, it sounds like. My prayers are also that she will go during her sleep. I think you are doing just the right thing. <3


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You are so lucky to have been a part of this sweet bird's life. With the intensive care you've been giving, this time must be very hard for you. What wonderful support you are giving her in this difficult transition. This is one of the best things that we do. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Tis about 9:00 PM PDT now .. Fluffy stood up on her own power a couple of hours ago and I helped her to a bit of food and water (she didn't want much). We are still in death watch here as I know she is both ready to leave this realm and also not physically capable of staying here much longer. If that's confusing, then I will try to explain later .. just means that I know Fluffy has given up and wants to go .. the body is just resisting a bit.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry what a sweet bird*

She is in the best hands, and you know what is best...

May she go in peace, with the love you have given her, I can't see it any other way....

Take care and give her a kiss from me...take care

Andi


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*love to fluffy*

My love to Fluffy on her last days and moments. What a beautiful, sweet sebastopol girl. Sweet dreams, Fluffy.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm sure it's hard on you, but I'm so glad Fluffy has you with her.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Fluffy passed away at 8:30 AM PDT today, Tuesday, August 1, 2006. She took one last look around, had a quick agonal spasm, and was gone. Though I am very sad for her passing, I am thankful that she went quickly and easily.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Terry, sorry to hear she's gone. I've been reading but not posting a lot. She had a good life, was loved and passed with you there and it just don't get much better than that. We should all hope we can go that way. Easy, Peaceful and loved.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am so sorry. She must have been a grand old girl. God bless.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear the inevitable happened, and I am sending my condolensces and best wishes for you now, that you RECOVER from this. 

It is very difficult to lose a bird, but one so old, and noble, it is especially hard.

I am glad our prayers were answered in that she had a mostly painless & quick death. She is now in total peace, and I'm sure that was a comfort to you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Had that "feeling" when I saw the thread updated that Fluffy had passed.

I'm so sorry but know that she had a long life and was loved. I am also glad you were there with her at the end. Her spirit will always be with you!

Warm hugs to comfort you at this sad time!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Terry, 

I'm so sorry that Fluffy did pass I always try to remain positive for others but you would have known yourself that Fluffy was on her way out. 

Sometimes, it is a blessing when they pass and this sounds like one of those times and she was ready. 

Hugs,


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost Fluffy She lived a long life and pass with dignity in your company, she was glad you were there to accompany her crossing of the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you all .. I knew that Fluffy was ready to go a couple of days ago and posted about her then. She went at 8:30 PDT this morning and it was peaceful and quick. I was able to be there with her, which was important to me. 

Thank you all for your kindness. I appreciate it and so does the Fluffer Duffer (aka Fluffy).

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,


Wow...


Phil
las vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, I am sorry for your loss. Some of the animals we meet have such wonderful spirits that we want them to stay herer forever. I am grateful that you were able to support Fluffy's passing with such grace and dignity.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, that's such a hard loss. Thankfully it was quick for her and she was ready to go, and lived such a long and full life. I hope your grief is helped a bit by that knowledge. Thank you for sharing her touching story with us. <3


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless her little soul.
And bless you for being there for her.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm late with this, but I wanted to say how sorry I am for Fluffy to have died. 

Fluffy sounds like a pet rabbit we used to have. Towards the end, it couldn't get up on its own so we knew the end would be soon. Its eyes were shut and it couldn't move to get to food or water. I did whatever I could to hand feed and give it water but I knew all was lost. It struggled to get the food and water that I gave and would eat and drink from my hand but towards the end, it turned away every time I tried to give it some. It knew it was going to die and had decided not to try any more. Sadly it passed away when it couldn't accept any more food or water. The only satisfaction I have is that I went out of my way to give it food and water when it couldn't get it itself and that it somehow nearly always took it from me when I offered it.

I tried but it wasn't enough. 

I hope that Fluffy's resting in peace now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Our condolences Terry. 
It must have been very comforting for Fluffy to have you by her side, knowing she wasn't alone, while at the same time, very hard for *you*.

"Bless you, dear sweet Fluffy"

Cindy & Chuck


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments and all the condolences for the loss of Fluffy. She really was a grand old bird, and I miss her terribly.

Terry


----------

